# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κουακεροπιτα του τουμπανιαρη...γνωμες

## kostas kou

εδω και μερικες μερες την εχω προσθεσει στο πρωινό μου, η συνταγη ειναι η εξης:
-10 αυγα(8 ασπραδια 2 ολοκληρα)
-90 γρ βρωμη
-4 γρ κακαο
-40 γρ πρωτεινη (εγω βαζω με γευση μπανανα μιας και αυτην εχω)
- 5γρ σταφιδες
-κανελλα

εννοειτε ο καθενας μπορει να προσαρμοσει τις ποσοτητες στα μετρα του.
Εγω μιας και εχω μπει σε περιοδο γραμωσσης εχω μειωσει την βρωμη απο 90γρ σε 70, τρωω μιση κουακεροπιτα καθε πρωι
Να σας πω οτι την συνταγη την βρηκα απο εναν στο youtube (εγω προσθενα και πρωτεινη), αν πρεπει να αναφερω και το ονομα του.

Αυριο θα την ξαναφτιαξω να την δειτε και ολοκληρη και φρεσκια

----------


## bocanegra180

Κάπως έτσι την φτιάχνω και εγώ χωρίς να βάζω πρωτεΐνη. Πιστεύω είναι ανούσιο να βάζεις και πρωτεΐνη μέσα. Παίρνεις όση χρειάζεσαι και χωρίς το σκούπ. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A300FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## parex

πολύ καλή, νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται την πρωτεΐνη. είναι ήδη αρκετή με τα αυγά . το δικό μου πρωινό είναι αυτό καιρό τώρα, βέβαια το δικό σου είναι ποιο πλούσιο. μου έβαλες ιδέες πάντως 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## kostas kou

η πρωτεινη ειναι πιο πολυ για γευση, καθως σκετη ειναι καπως αγευστη

----------


## bocanegra180

> η πρωτεινη ειναι πιο πολυ για γευση, καθως σκετη ειναι καπως αγευστη


Αν τη βάζεις για γεύση πάω πάσο. Εγώ βάζω μέλι από πάνω και είναι γλυκιά οπότε δε χρειάζεται κάτι για να δώσει γεύση.

----------


## kostas kou

και το μελι ειναι καλη λυση, αλλα σε περιοδο γραμωσης δεν ειναι too much??? :Confused:

----------


## thegravijia

ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης βγαζει αυτο το πραγμα?

εντελως ασυμφωρο ...χαλας 10αυγα την ημερα... γιατι δεν βαζεις 3 ολοκληρα και λιγη πρωτεινη να γινεται η δουλεια σου 
και χαλας ολα τα αυγα με τα ασπραδια ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω το κάνω με 4 αυγα, τα 4 ασπράδια και 2 κρόκους και μαζεύω γύρω στα 25 πρωτεινης απο εκεί.
Μην ξεχνάμε και την ικανοποιητική ποσότητα πρωτεϊνης που υπάρχει στην βρώμη, σε μια ποσότητα 70-90 γρ, μαζεύεις και απο εκεί.
Στο τέλος λίγο μέλι και κανέλλα, αν θες προσθέτεις και ροδέλες μπανάνας και είσαι κομπλε!

----------


## thegravijia

^^ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
ο polyneikos ξερει - γινε σαν τον polyneiko

εγω κανω pancake 3 αυγα ολοκληρα , βρωμη  , μπεικιν, μπανανα ,γαλα, πικρη σοκολατα

----------


## kostas kou

> ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης βγαζει αυτο το πραγμα?
> 
> εντελως ασυμφωρο ...χαλας 10αυγα την ημερα... γιατι δεν βαζεις 3 ολοκληρα και λιγη πρωτεινη να γινεται η δουλεια σου 
> και χαλας ολα τα αυγα με τα ασπραδια ...


10 αυγα την μερα αλλα σκεψου οτι η πιτα με βγαζει 2 μερες, τρωω μιση το ενα πρωι και μιση το αλλο

----------


## kostas kou

εφτιαξα και παλι. το πρωινο του Σ-Κ

----------

